
Show HN: Shots - Screenshot manager for macOS - desaiguddu
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/shots-3
======
stephenr
Based on the screenshot, it looks like the user's account photo is shown in
the sidebar, constantly. Why?

Also, the company info in the bottom 1/3 of the sidebar is pretty cheesy.
Maybe that's acceptable in Windows apps, but it stands out like a sore thumb
amongst Mac Apps.

